# How do you get DVR 625 to stay on all day?



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Why does the 625 seem to have a screensaver mode? In the morning when I turn on my dish there is this dish tv logo saying " press select to continue". What is this a computer?:lol: 

Sometimes I want to use my VCR to record lets say 6 hours of a channel. How can this be done if after a few hours the DVR and dish goes to screensaver mode. 

You guys know what I am talking about right?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Two ways you can accomplish this. 

1. Go to preferences menu # 8 and then #9 inactivity standby and hit disable button . Then the receiver will stay on till you turn it off . 



2. You can set an automatic timer to turn to what ever channels you wish and to what ever time you wish, and the receiver will turn itself on. Then set the vcr to record the show and you get the 6 hours of vcr recording. 


But my question is why don't you just record it to the dvr itself? No one uses vcrs anymore for recording . THat is so 1980s.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

How do I even get to the preference mode? Thanks.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

I found that when the receivers go into "download program guide" mode in the middle of the night, they end up going to the screen saver. 

If I want to record something early morning (or daytime) or my DVD recorder (as well as the DVR), I set both the record time on the DVR and an "external event" timer just before the DVR timer kicks off. It seems (on my 522) that with the latest software upgrade, the screensaver stays on, even during a recording, unless I hit the select button - but an external event timer will "bring the video output to life". (I record a fair amount of news onto DVD...)

Preference mode is one of the options on the main menu (hitting the menu button the first time - I think it's 8 - I'd check, but I'm dubbing something from DVR to DVD right now...)

Jim


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Do as Mike D-CO5 suggests, and, in addition, disable the Nightly Udates feature. Using some timers as suggested also helps.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

press the Menu remote button, then the 8 button, then the 9 button to get to the preferences option (I think anyway)


----------



## Sleepylazy2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine is set for 8 hours.

Let say there's a movie on at 2:30am, and it doesn't end until 4:45am, well we all know that the DVR updates itself at 3:00am, but don't worry, the movie will still be recorded. Just because the screensaver comes on during the movie, you won't miss it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

calgary2800 said:


> Why does the 625 seem to have a screensaver mode? In the morning when I turn on my dish there is this dish tv logo saying " press select to continue". What is this a computer?:lol:
> 
> Sometimes I want to use my VCR to record lets say 6 hours of a channel. How can this be done if after a few hours the DVR and dish goes to screensaver mode.
> 
> You guys know what I am talking about right?


Basicly you don't have to do anything. Just because its "off" doesn't mean it won't record.


----------

